

What is the point of an employee self evaluation? - johnrob

These are coming up at my job, and the idea makes me cringe.  What on earth is the point of these?
======
johnnysquire
It lets the most interested party do the data gathering that the manager would
otherwise have to do. It also ensures that the employee is thinking about
everything that they're being evaluated on more than just after the annual
eval is done.

They're a good thing - it gives you a chance to tell the boss about everything
you do, especially the stuff she doesn't notice. Spin it freely, and use
quantitative stuff wherever possible.

------
pchristensen
Because they don't do a good job monitoring you and they want to take
advantage of your honesty and have you give them a ceiling to your evaluation.

Or, they want to correlate several data points (objective measures, peer
review, management review) to find outliers and improve the reporting process.

